# Reviews and ratings



## Judy (Jul 4, 2005)

I just completed my first review for the new TUG and was dismayed to find that I am required to submit a rating in order to submit my review.  The resort I was reviewing didn't fit into any of the categories, and in any case, the categories as described don't express my priorities.  I prefer not to rate resorts.  Isn't there some way to submit a review without also submitting what has to be a misleading rating?
Ratings will be in danger of becoming meaningless if those who feel like I do are compelled to give them.  Is the only other choice to stop writing reviews?


----------



## Cotswolder (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Judy,

The ratings guides are to show what the resort was like.
Not all of us have the same priorities and many will not suit each of our expectations.
The ratings are,as I said, a guide only on the overall standard of the resort.

When I rate a resort I think about the overall picture and how it might feel to other visitors. Because it does not necessarily suit me does not mean it will not suit others.


----------



## billhall (Jul 6, 2005)

*not really required at this time...*

If you don't provide a rating the review is still submitted (and you get a warning message).  The review appears without a rating.  I'll ask if they will remove the "required"  or want to require it.


----------



## Judy (Jul 7, 2005)

Thank you, Bill


----------

